# The (*) has arrived~ XD



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

'Ello there. XD Might as well introduce my 'fur'sona- I have a couple versions of her, actually. XD All are true, depending on how I feel like drawing myself at the moment.

The more humanish one: http://theasterik.deviantart.com/art/Human-Bird-Asterik-64339093 Blends all of the (*)-versions with my human-self, so yeah.

The 'true' me, the one drawn most often: http://theasterik.deviantart.com/art/Asterik-37206085 and http://theasterik.deviantart.com/art/ID-Show-me-your-moves-61607554 The closest to how I draw myself most of the time, as well as the Pokemon version and such. Both old, bad art. >>

The more 'realistic' one: http://theasterik.deviantart.com/art/There-Is-No-Arizona-68845314 Made upon being kinda depressed on the fact that I didn't own my own fursona's design- drawn less often, but still used.

Uh, and basics:

Name: (*) 
Pronounced like "Ass ter ick"
Gender: Female, prefers to use male pseudonymns. Feels more masculine than feminine.
Species: Shadow lugia 
Height: Anthro, seven feet. Quad, 25.
Weight: Uncomfortable with saying. XD A lot.
Orientation/preference: Bi
Status: Single
Likes: Writing, drawing, stuff of the sort. 
Dislikes: Rude people, other stuff. XD Not too much, though.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow! Shadow Lugia...
Uh... don't hurt me.


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww, I won't! X3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Aww, I won't! X3



That's reassuring.


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

XD Glad it is!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm open for questions, if anyone wants. XD


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

What do you like to do?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Uh... *Points up* Drawing, writing... I really like roleplaying, listening to music, making people happy, fursuiting (Building and being in them)... XD Bunch of stuff.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

OK, bad question.
Do you fight? If so, then how?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

XD Nah, not a bad question at all~ I wasn't really clear on the original post, but. >>

Uh... Most of the time I try to stay out of fights. Too much unneeded stress, drama, etc. But if I do get into one for some reason or another, I try to worm my way out of it. If that's not possible at all, only then will I fight back. XD Be it verbally or physically.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, I see.
I don't like fighting either.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

So what kind of pokemon moves do you have?


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

:O A Shadow Lugia, that is interesting to say the least =3


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, Glennjam! X3 

At RT, I have the usual Lugia-moves. XD Shadow-version, though- shadow blast, and I forget the others because nobody ever uses 'em. XD


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

You look evil, but you're very nice.
I feel safe with you.


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> You look evil, but you're very nice.
> I feel safe with you.


Aww, thanks~ X3 *hug*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Can you cuddle me?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Uh, sure. XD *Cuddles, feathers fluffed up*


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

O noes, where are mai hug D=

*jumps onto your shoulder and hugs your neck*


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hugs for the both of you, tailwag* X3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> XD Nah, not a bad question at all~ I wasn't really clear on the original post, but. >>
> 
> Uh... Most of the time I try to stay out of fights. Too much unneeded stress, drama, etc. But if I do get into one for some reason or another, I try to worm my way out of it. If that's not possible at all, only then will I fight back. XD Be it verbally or physically.



Well that answers my question.

Cute yet sinister char, *. =)


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Uh, sure. XD *Cuddles, feathers fluffed up*



Thanks! <3


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Well that answers my question.
> 
> Cute yet sinister char, *. =)


XD Thanks~ Whoot, nonviolent evil-looking things!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> XD Thanks~ Whoot, nonviolent evil-looking things!



Whee! ^^ -huggles- X3


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

*hugs back, tailwag* X3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> *hugs back, tailwag* X3



Soo...what do you like to do the most? =D


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Uh... roleplaying, mostly. :3 Chatting, and the stuff listed- drawing, writing, listening to music, stuff like that. XD


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Uh... roleplaying, mostly. :3 Chatting, and the stuff listed- drawing, writing, listening to music, stuff like that. XD



Oooh! Do you have an IM? =D


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup. XD Mostly I use AIM, but that's really laggy on this computer, so MSN is pretty good. xD


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Yup. XD Mostly I use AIM, but that's really laggy on this computer, so MSN is pretty good. xD



Can I add your MSN?
I have YIM but the two can still talk.


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure! :3 theasterik at hotmail dot com.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Sure! :3 theasterik at hotmail dot com.



Done! ^^


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

XD Whoot!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you have any special abilities?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Like what? :3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Y'know... what you can think of...


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Uh- I'm a bird, so I can fly...

There's the pokemon-attacks I can do, and of course... I'm a psychic-type, so telepathy and things of the sort. :3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

See? That wasn't so hard...
(Waitaminnit! She can use telepathy... then why... meh, I shouldn't worry about it.)


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

XD
_Most of the time I don't listen in to people's thoughts- it's rude. X3_


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh... HUH?!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

XDDD Nothing~


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

So, what's being 25 ft. tall like to you.


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Uh... XD Inconvenient, sometimes. Like, yannow, the whole 'fitting into buildings' thing. But that's what my anthro form's for, I suppose. X3
... And, of course, the macro/micro fetishists can get pretty bothersome. XD I don't mind, but.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

You can change forms?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Mostly just between quad and anthro. XD Quad is what I am most of the time. :3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow.
I don't have that luxury... T__T


----------



## Kosmikophobia (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you intentionally misspell "asterisk," or was it merely an oversight?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Intentional. XD I wanted it spelled and pronounced differently than the asterisk symbol "*", 'cause that's not my name. It's (*), not *. :3 You'd be surprised how many people have bitched at me because of that. >>


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Being able to change... *sniff*
You're lucky *sniff*
*whimper*


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww... D: *hug*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Kosmikophobia (Jul 22, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Intentional. XD I wanted it spelled and pronounced differently than the asterisk symbol "*", 'cause that's not my name. It's (*), not *. :3 You'd be surprised how many people have bitched at me because of that. >>



Fair enough!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 22, 2008)

ohhhh, a shadow lugia, evilish indeed, but with a unmistakeable cuteness to it *hugs*


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hugs Arbiter* X3 Thanks~


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 22, 2008)

heh, anytime


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

WAAAAHHHHHHHH!
WAAAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys! X3 Big news. My dragon partial suit, Ida, is now number 1,000 in the Fursuit Database! 

XD A little 'victory'- Such an awesome number.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

(Nice!)
WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHY!?
WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> (Nice!)
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHY!?
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



D= Dont cry T_T *hugz your nose*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

WAAAAAAAAHH!!
*sniff*
Waaaahhhh!!!


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Uh- you can always make an anthro form for yourself, yannow. :3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh... sorry... -__-


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 24, 2008)

Anything else? :3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 24, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Anything else? :3



yes. your a sexy shadow lugia


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm curious what kind of drawing you like to do?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 24, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> yes. your a sexy shadow lugia


XDDD You surely kid! <3


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 24, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> I'm curious what kind of drawing you like to do?


Mostly just creatures. :3 I love doing concept art for new species, and designing new characters. X3


----------



## TheAsterik (Aug 3, 2008)

No more questions? XD


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 3, 2008)

What furry genres do you like?


----------



## TheAsterik (Aug 6, 2008)

... Like what?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 6, 2008)

Big, small, etc.


----------

